# living out of your car



## miniature_tiger

i'm completely new to the concept of squatting, and i wish i had known before since i've been kicked out of my house twice in the past for months at a time. my girlfriend has a truck, and we were thinking of taking a break from school to travel the country. i did a couple of searches through the site for the past week or two and found nothing on the topic. but i was wondering if anyone would recommend living out of a truck as opposed to squatting or vice versa?


side note: i read the rules, and i know we're not supposed to ask for crew change guides.. but what is that?


----------



## oldmanLee

FIRST RULE FOR TRUCK LIVING:KNOW HOW TO WORK ON YOUR VEHICLE!I know it sounds obvious,but get a good shp manual for the year and model(chilton's are the best in general use),and understand how to turn a wrench.Classic example happened to me in the Snake River region of Idaho back in 2001.The rear end blew out on my old truck on the interstate,got it towed to a old country garage.Bought the rear out of a similar truck from a local boneyard($200),and by helping the mechanic;got the whole thing repalced including new U-bolts,seals,etc. for another $200.Have had to change voltage regulators on the side of the road($15 worth fo parts if you do it yourself,$75 for a garage),starters(as low as $19,$125 for a garage),alternators,belts,etc;even a compleat clutch.It doesn't matter if you have never worked on vehicles before,$100 worth of Sears wrenches and a manual will save you a world of heartache.
Pack light:I know it seems like you can stuff everything you ever wanted into the truck,but think in terms of what you NEED,verses what you WANT.
If you don't want the cops to find it,DON'T PACK IT!Transient trucks seem to be a cop's delight,and it would be a shame to have it impounded after a dog going thru caught a "whiff".
When "dry camping",don't stay more than one night in the same lot.
Two spare access/ignition keys,both attached to some place that they are safe under the truck.I cover mine with Cosmoline and bolt them to a area where it would take the equivilant of a cavity search of the truck to find them.
Put together a "chuck box"(I use an old wine crate wth a lid that can double as a low table)with a couple of mess kits,frying pan,billy can,and a weeks worth of easy to eat,easy to prepare food.Cycle thru the food ever couple of months,replacing what you eat.Nothing worse than being stuck in the middle of nowhere and hungry while waiting for a change in situation.
Toilet paper.Need I say more?
Water.I keep a 5 gal. plastic jug with a handpump in a rack when traveling.Good for drinking,tea,spongebaths(learn to love Doc Bronner's Peppermint Soap),and the ocassional radiator boiloff.
Keep a single $100 bill and a roll of quarters for each person.DON'T touch it,smell it,fondle,etc.This is your "buryin'money",an old cowboy thing.If everything goes to hell compleatly,you got a stake to a new start.Keep it on you person at all times.

OBEY THE TRAFIC LAWS,AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE!


----------



## miniature_tiger

thank you so much for all the information

i wouldve been totally fucked haha


----------



## Rash L

now... this really isnt going to help anyone but..

I dont drive (hell, I have a phobia of it), but I've really been wanting to someday start rubbertrampin it with someone, especially since I hurt my knee and it led into a lot of other leg/foot/hip problems which lead me to not wanting to walk as much or sleep in the cold/wet. I've only really hitched and squatted since I dont drive, but recently I've been spending a lot of time with a friend of mine who lives out of his car, and I am realizing how different it is living out of an auto vs. living out of your backpack. Little habits, small things I never thought of that just amaze me everytime I learn something new from my friend... like how he prepares for showers or the times he prefers to be on the road vs. parked. Its all about the details.


----------



## miniature_tiger

is there anyway you could ask him how he prepares for showers? i've been wondering about that haha


----------



## dirtyfacedan

I just saved up some money, and bought a Brazilian VW car. It's 18 years old...but easy to work on...i put over 10.000 Km (6213 miles) on it in just a few weeks. I went all over the place, pretty much living in it, only staying at places where i could set up a tent...as sleeping in a car is fucking hard on my back. It's nice to have something cheap on gas too...i get 650K to 45 Liters in regular gas (no i won't covert that). Good fuel economy. Vans are nice for comfort i guess...but a lot more work. I used to have a few 70's VW vans, i would flog them after engine re-builds, but they are hard to find nowadays. I met a couple in my travels this trip who had an old diesel VW rabbit they bought, but it was old, hard to start due to low compression, and the heater didn't work good as a result...also known as a cold diesel. They got a big full sized Van for the winter...a good move i say, they have LPG heaters!!! All in all, the travel is nice, if your going to do that, but not easy... cooking, cleaning, staying warm, water, and the threat of the law jerking your chain at any given moment is a bitch...but can be rewarding if you want to see some stuff you might not otherwise be able to so easily.


----------



## Rash L

miniature_tiger said:


> is there anyway you could ask him how he prepares for showers? i've been wondering about that haha



well, he takes showers at my house in exchange for getting me intoxicated or at the harbor down here (he has a key for the showers for those who own boats at the docks). He used to have a gym membership and just use the showers there... but as far as preparing for showers he has a separate pair of shower clothes that he always changes into after his shower (and later changes into real clothes). Its just a simple cotton T-shirt and pair of gym shorts. He COULD go to the homeless shelter and get a shower, but like most people, he isnt too keen on that idea. He's a bit of a clean freak, as well as not liking the 3minute timed bathing sessions.

He is a very clean, normal, happy and sociable guy so he has a lot more options than the normal homeless person. He's secured himself a place to park behind a business, and he's gotten a second (non-working) car to sleep in and keep parked there so that he has plenty of space to lay out. He does odd jobs for the owner of the business and keeps the parking lot and garage clean and free of meth addicts so its a good trade off. 

He prefers to spend as much time parked as possible, and would rather walk than drive if it isnt too far, just because he doesnt want the police to see him driving his car going back and forth all day (this could have something to do with him being an older black man from the south though, as I dont think it would really be that big of a problem out here in southern california.... but who am I to know?), and he goes to his bed-car almost as soon as the sun goes down (if he doesnt have plans at night) to avoid any unnecessary "heat".

It all seems to work really well for him, but then he doesnt travel all that much either... he just has set up an awesome homebase here near the beach. He's even getting a small TV to hook up to his VCR soon!


----------



## Angela

We use to have several threads on here about this kind of thing, I've responded to a couple before but I can't find them using everything that I could think of putting in the search box(that's weird, the search function usually works really good).
Listen to oldmanlee, that's all good advice.
Anyway, as I've said before vehicle living is definitely not for everyone and comes with it's own set of problems like maintenance and cost of fuel, insurance, etc...but can be really nice especially during the winter months.
Showers definitely aren't a problem if your anywhere near a town that has at least a swim center(they usually let you shower for a $1 or two). 
I've been living out of a van for a couple of years now and use to travel by hitching/trains/bus/foot before that and I've got very mixed feelings about vehicles. The transmission just went out on my home and it's now parked for the winter near Portland Oregon and won't be coming back to life. I had already planned on trying to sell it this fall but now it's worthless except as the roof over my head until I get the itch to leave again(probably around February or March).
There are quite a few resources available if you want to know more about the finer details of vehicle living. If you can try to get hold of some zines called Dwelling Portably, you can order them from Microcosm Publishing. They are a really great resource. 

Rash L: I also hurt my knee back in the spring and having a vehicle that I live in made that much easier in the short term but I really think long term it's hurting me. My health in general hasn't been as good with the van dwelling, I've put on alot of weight and don't get out and move as much which goes in what they call a "viscous cycle". Just something to consider before moving into a vehicle for health reasons.


----------



## Rash L

Angela said:


> Rash L: I also hurt my knee back in the spring and having a vehicle that I live in made that much easier in the short term but I really think long term it's hurting me. My health in general hasn't been as good with the van dwelling, I've put on alot of weight and don't get out and move as much which goes in what they call a "viscous cycle". Just something to consider before moving into a vehicle for health reasons.



I've definitely thought about this.....


----------



## miniature_tiger

Rash L said:


> He prefers to spend as much time parked as possible, and would rather walk than drive if it isnt too far, just because he doesnt want the police to see him driving his car going back and forth all day (this could have something to do with him being an older black man from the south though, as I dont think it would really be that big of a problem out here in southern california.... but who am I to know?), and he goes to his bed-car almost as soon as the sun goes down (if he doesnt have plans at night) to avoid any unnecessary "heat".



southern california's not too bad, but in the l.a. area i could totally understand being worried about that. my brother's a cop in hollywood and he openly admits to racial profiling and the like as if it were a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## Rash L

miniature_tiger said:


> southern california's not too bad, but in the l.a. area i could totally understand being worried about that. my brother's a cop in hollywood and he openly admits to racial profiling and the like as if it were a wonderful thing to do.



thats true, this is more near San Diego though and cops are a lot more likely to fuck with you if you look like a kid with nothing productive to do (gangstas/punks/stoners) than just because of the color of your skin.


----------



## dolittle

Google van dwelling, LOTS of info.


----------



## Earth

There was an older gent who was living out of a work van at the boat rampin town.
He'd show up at night, and just chill.... minding his own business so to speak
and by day, he'd be working on the thing, keeping it going....

I have not seen him in a couple of years, as I go down there all the time.
Hope he's well....

It must be an interesting way to live.
While I thought about making my beloved 84 E-350 diesel conversion van into a mobile home so to speak,
my 86 crown vic ltd country squire station wagon actually seems to make more sence,
not too mention it ain't suspicious looking./

Just checked the dates on this thread, wow - goes back a couple of years anyway...............
Hope somebody had fun !!


----------



## Auto

Yeah, I agree with dolittle, I'd look on the vandwelling forums. I've wanted to get one of those white work vans and convert it into a stealth camper for a while now. You can get one of those, build a bed in it, put a small stove, some batteries that the alternator charges, and whatever else you might need. You can also get some magnetic plumbing or AC/Heating signs or whatever signs you want to put on it, then just park outside some business at night and it will look like you are probably just inside working on something for the store.

The vandwelling forums have a ton of information about everything you can think about in regards to car/van dwelling.


----------



## Mankini

Country Squire!!!!!! I had an '82 for awhile. :ompus:: It was a tank. Only got about 8-12 mpg; but it was a good wagon. It had the faux wood decals on the sides.


----------



## arexandriuhrae

It'll be nice to always have a roof just make sure you check fluids and keep an eye (or ear) for anything loose, knocking, low, etc. Keep an eye on your tires and oil especially. Try not to run your gas tank to nothing, it's hard on the car. Try to keep a quart of oil with you always, some basic tools, a gallon of water incase the truck gets hot and a can of fix-a-flat won't hurt. I'm going to be roaming in my little two door and I'm grateful for the ability to get up and go when necessary. I say do it! The only other thing I can think is when you pack up your life into a truck, keep it light and easy to carry in case anything happens to the truck, you don't wanna have to leave things behind or lug around a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

oldmanLee said:


> FIRST RULE FOR TRUCK LIVING:KNOW HOW TO WORK ON YOUR VEHICLE!I know it sounds obvious,but get a good shp manual for the year and model(chilton's are the best in general use),and understand how to turn a wrench.Classic example happened to me in the Snake River region of Idaho back in 2001.The rear end blew out on my old truck on the interstate,got it towed to a old country garage.Bought the rear out of a similar truck from a local boneyard($200),and by helping the mechanic;got the whole thing repalced including new U-bolts,seals,etc. for another $200.Have had to change voltage regulators on the side of the road($15 worth fo parts if you do it yourself,$75 for a garage),starters(as low as $19,$125 for a garage),alternators,belts,etc;even a compleat clutch.It doesn't matter if you have never worked on vehicles before,$100 worth of Sears wrenches and a manual will save you a world of heartache.
> Pack light:I know it seems like you can stuff everything you ever wanted into the truck,but think in terms of what you NEED,verses what you WANT.
> If you don't want the cops to find it,DON'T PACK IT!Transient trucks seem to be a cop's delight,and it would be a shame to have it impounded after a dog going thru caught a "whiff".
> When "dry camping",don't stay more than one night in the same lot.
> Two spare access/ignition keys,both attached to some place that they are safe under the truck.I cover mine with Cosmoline and bolt them to a area where it would take the equivilant of a cavity search of the truck to find them.
> Put together a "chuck box"(I use an old wine crate wth a lid that can double as a low table)with a couple of mess kits,frying pan,billy can,and a weeks worth of easy to eat,easy to prepare food.Cycle thru the food ever couple of months,replacing what you eat.Nothing worse than being stuck in the middle of nowhere and hungry while waiting for a change in situation.
> Toilet paper.Need I say more?
> Water.I keep a 5 gal. plastic jug with a handpump in a rack when traveling.Good for drinking,tea,spongebaths(learn to love Doc Bronner's Peppermint Soap),and the ocassional radiator boiloff.
> Keep a single $100 bill and a roll of quarters for each person.DON'T touch it,smell it,fondle,etc.This is your "buryin'money",an old cowboy thing.If everything goes to hell compleatly,you got a stake to a new start.Keep it on you person at all times.
> 
> OBEY THE TRAFIC LAWS,AND DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE!



This is such awesome info. Really needed this. Thanks!


----------

